# [Wet Thumb Forum]-My Tank Finally



## Rumpled (Jun 23, 2003)

Here is my tank, that I have been meaning to display here for some time. Many thanks must go out to some of the people who post on this site and those who have given me guidance.

I would like to enter the tank comp, but think that this year the tank is still not quite up to par.

Comments thanks.

Paul


----------



## Rumpled (Jun 23, 2003)

Here is my tank, that I have been meaning to display here for some time. Many thanks must go out to some of the people who post on this site and those who have given me guidance.

I would like to enter the tank comp, but think that this year the tank is still not quite up to par.

Comments thanks.

Paul


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Wow, thats impressive! All these neat new pictures popping up now this is so cool! I hope you enter the AB contest too Paul!


----------



## Rumpled (Jun 23, 2003)

Thanks Robert for the vote of confidence. Maybe I will enter.

Paul


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Your eusteralis looks like it is growing well


----------



## Rumpled (Jun 23, 2003)

The stellata is growing on the far left and in the centre I have two stands of Limnophilia aromatica. That might be what you think is the Stellata. They are really growing well, branching nicely. Just got some diandra today via mail just wondering where to put it. Any suggestions. Its getting kind of cramped in there now!!

Paul


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Very nice! 

I especially like your use of the red discus with the reddish plants. Good choice! I wish more people had the courage to go against the grain like that.

Best,
Phil


----------



## eyoyo (Apr 1, 2004)

I can't see the pics ...
Where are they stored?


----------



## Rumpled (Jun 23, 2003)

eyoyo, you just need to look at this page, the pic loads everytime.


----------



## eyoyo (Apr 1, 2004)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Rumpled:
> eyoyo, you just need to look at this page, the pic loads everytime.


Sorry but it doesn't load for me.


----------



## Rumpled (Jun 23, 2003)

That's weird because the pic is hosted by aquabotanic. It should load, anyone else got an ideas why this is happening?

Paul


----------



## Brizdaddy (Sep 26, 2003)

Not sure if this is the problem but previously I could view pictures without loggin in - now I can't view them unless I log into my account.


----------



## feefeefish (Apr 5, 2004)

What a BEAUTIFUL tank! I am a big fan of discus, but also love your plants, and love the "grass roots" effect in the front; just like a slice of nature! You should be very proud of yourself!


----------



## Rumpled (Jun 23, 2003)

Thanks for the compliment, though I dont think that I really deserve it.

Paul


----------



## ScottH. (May 13, 2004)

Really? I think you deserve it. The aquarium looks great! When I looked at the tank first I really was impressed with the stands of Limnophilia.


----------



## Rumpled (Jun 23, 2003)

Thankyou for the compliments, the limnophillia grows so well in my tank and now that I have trimmed it I am just waiting for the bush growth to begin.

Paul


----------



## eyoyo (Apr 1, 2004)

Finally I managed to see your pics.
Your tank is marvellous, congratulations.


----------

